# Deathly Hallows Released : Post Comments (Don't post Spoilers)



## Quiz_Master (Jul 21, 2007)

OK, Guys HP : TDH is released finally. What do you think aboput it after reading it.
My Opinion.
Its not good. I expected a better thing from JKR. The plotline is too simple.
It seems she wrote the book for a child not for a avid HP reader.

Like to know your opinion too.


----------



## cynosure (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ You read it already?? I means it was released @ 6.30 and now its 8.30 and youve read the book 
You read the last 4 pages??


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 21, 2007)

I readed it day before yesterday...
The leaked version was not fake, a friend of me living in london just confirmed me this.


----------



## ashu_dps (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah read it and it was just about an okie okie sorta book. Not what we, the numerous fans of HP had expected of Jk. The book was too abrupt from starting and lost its plot in the middle but slowly it again recovered and gripped the readers back as end neared and i loved the ending (though not much) but snape part was really good and i liked Albus Severus (Those who have read can understand ) Anyways i still cant believe that the leaked versions we got were real as it had even so many grammatical errors !!
How come they couldnt be edited ?


----------



## assasin (Jul 21, 2007)

ashu_dps said:
			
		

> Anyways i still cant believe that the leaked versions we got were real as it had even so many grammatical errors !!
> How come they couldnt be edited ?


 
and i was thinkimh that JKR doesnt know enough english to make those mistakes.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 21, 2007)

jeez guys...u have even completed it? me still waiting for it to arrive


----------



## faraaz (Jul 21, 2007)

I went and bought it at 5 am, then read it and finished it by 8 am, then ate breakfast and read it again...slowly this time.

And as for comments, I believe this was the best HP book there is. There was so much plot development, so much action...just SO MUCH STORY packed into this, I was very happy about it. Unlike Half Blood Prince and Order of the Phoenix where half the book was about Harry's feelings and other useless tripe.

Ahhh...it feels great to complete the series. Its like scratching an itch I've had since 1999, which I'd even forgotten I had...


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 21, 2007)

yaeeeeeeeek! 

HAS JO GONE MAD OR WAT. I READ ONLY 7 CHAPTER AND ITS PATHETIC AND STUPID WRITIN STYLE .  
actually i got the book just after and hour it was leaked but till wen i read 7 chapter it made me feel I CANT BE ROWING AND SO I WAITED FOR THE BOOK TO COME AND NOW I AM BEWILDERED AND SHOCKED


----------



## faraaz (Jul 21, 2007)

You reading the leaked version or the proper physical book?? I thought Book 7 was as good as her style could be...


----------



## goobimama (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh please don't tell me that leaked copy was the actual one. Some people are waiting to kill me for telling them spoilers....

I deserve it, but still....


----------



## Sykora (Jul 21, 2007)

I agree that there was much more story in this one than in any other. Despite that, I still feel extremely unsatisfied by the ending. I'm almost willing to concede that the fan fiction writers have a nicer turn to tie up loose ends.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 21, 2007)

whats the ending? whats the ending? My gf is still reading & I wanna surprise her by telling the ending


----------



## cynosure (Jul 21, 2007)

Anybody PM me too. I wanna know the end


----------



## Who (Jul 21, 2007)

hmm... well forget the book the thing what i want to know is why some harry fans ***** about someone posting spoilers about the book, i mean if someone posts spolier they say you ruined the whole book for me.. etc.. i mean even a person with 60 IQ can tell if another person has posted spoilers or not , also many people use spolier tags , but the thing its human nature to do bad things & blame another person , so they blame that person of their own wrong doing , i mean come on its just a book , the only thing is the book has been marketed very well, make no mistake i also like the books but there are some better writers in india who don't get famous due to no marketing in india.


 Ok if guys manage to read all that , i thank you for it


 now about the book well they are many deaths in it, i won't tell who dies in it. but the ending is kinda disapointing , i mean when you read the ending even if you like it or not but you must admit that Harry Potter is just a kids book after all. ( you will find out when you read the ending).


----------



## goobimama (Jul 21, 2007)

Trust me Saurav, its not worth it. These harry potter fans are not like Macboys. They strike back with vengeance... I'm resenting my blog post.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 21, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> whats the ending? whats the ending? My gf is still reading & I wanna surprise her by telling the ending


tell me the ending too , PM


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 21, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Trust me Saurav, its not worth it. These harry potter fans are not like Macboys. They strike back with vengeance... I'm resenting my blog post.


Be Afraid, be very very afraid of the Potter-maniacs 

But anyway, all those "kids" who started reading Harry Potter in 1999 have grown up, so...obviously they are disappointed. Next gen kids won't be cos they will finish the whole book in less then 5 days continuesly.

Anyway, I enjoy the movie & have never read the book. Some of my friends tell me the story instead.


----------



## slugger (Jul 21, 2007)

y so much craze for HP?
*Tom Clancy*, *Robert Ludlam*, *Frederick Forsyth* and user manuals so much more intresting

i was watching d prisoner movie d other day on POGO, wasn't enthused [being polite here]


----------



## xbonez (Jul 21, 2007)

finshed it just now. ending was very satisfying. can't see any other way JKR could have ended it better. all loose ends get tied up. u aren't left with any questions dangling. simply superb!!!! i'm going to start reading it again tomorrow

changed my mind, i'm gonna start reading it again right now, and continue whole night


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 22, 2007)

^^^u kiddin..u actually liked the ending..it was utter crap.....the epilogue was nt at all needed to feature wat hapd to harry..it could hav actually gon thru to tell wat the peaple in the order were doing...hw peace was entralled...i mean..i cant say these without givin out spoilers..so ..but i really dint like the ending...well the mid chaps and the opening were real crap ya...but j managed to pull herself together in the lattter parts..wat say??


----------



## sandeepk (Jul 22, 2007)

It was only okay. Not that bad as some say. But it could have been much better at least the ending could have been made proper.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 22, 2007)

i don't know about u guys but i really liked the ending. won't discuss any further for a couple of days. lets give some time to everybody to finish th book


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 23, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> "... and *user manuals* ..."


Ah, I love those pieces of work!

I found the ending stupid. And the most stupid chapter was the one at King's Cross.

And the Epilogue ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 23, 2007)

^^^^^...hmmm kings cross was nt that bad..cummon..i guess it was the most informative of all the chapters....well the way it all happened was really nt that interesting...it could have been told by sum1 else and in a more believable position(i kno its the buk is nt to blv but still its heights).....and epilogue was a real joke....the names wer ummm...LOL


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 23, 2007)

I hate King's Cross Chapter cause of the way she's portrayed a great Wizard and yet again hidden things and get away from under our nose. It was stupid, even more stupid than the end of Voldemort.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jul 23, 2007)

Just finished it. Liked it a lot especially the last few chapters. There should have been better ending though instead of that epilogue .. that really was a downer.


----------



## chesss (Jul 23, 2007)

finished it atlast on my lappy after a marathon 2   day reading session( I read slow..)


> And the most stupid chapter was the one at King's Cross.


 couldn't agree with you more. I LUVED the book, but that chapter sucked, It makes some things seem just toooo convenient. Can't talk much here without spoiling. but where exacly were they and how cld _he talk (u know whom I am talking about), and the hallows part remains kind of unanswered, what exactly did 'master of you-know-what' mean?

I couldn't care abt the epilogue, it was only written by JK so that ppl don't bother her for writing another book._


----------



## ashu_dps (Jul 23, 2007)

Now can i ask some questions in this thread ?

I hope all the readers mi8 have finished by now, and if they havent, they should burn in hell !!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 23, 2007)

ya man....ths enuf..
THIS THREAD IS THEREBY CLOSED FOR PRE-ReAD OR STILL UNREAD COMMENTS...SPOILERS BEYOND THIS LIMIT..


the plot was really weak this time..i have heard peple say tht the this is the best book in the series...but m really dissapointed...the last three books were very emotionally appealing and evn made peaple like me cry ovr the deaths of sirius and dumbledore...the frst few chapters were well in shape to be a awesum novel with mad eye dying and harry already in a state of complete dilemma.....but the search fr the horcruxes the middle..and the introduction of the deathly hallows as utter crap..i mean do u uys have any idea y the deathly hallows was named the titrl of the novel..i mean jk wud hav dun much better without introducing these stupid things wch do nt have ne impoortance warsoevr.if u had to make them interesting.let harry have all the things and then let him fite..the search fr horcruxes cud have been a bit more interestin......the fite in the chapter war at hogwarts or watevr was just like th last buk....nuthin new...the plo was vry predictable..
and wer on earth did nevill gt the sword of griffindor?..it was in grigotts wasnt it??....griphook died with it....


----------



## ashu_dps (Jul 23, 2007)

*  ****** SPOILER       ALERT************* *

Yeah this was the point that was pinching me also about the last

How did Voldy die, means how could his curse rebound on him while harry sent an Expelliarmus on him ???
If his curse rebounded then the same should have happened with Harry, instead he lands up with two wands !!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 23, 2007)

amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> wer on earth did nevill gt the sword of griffindor?..it was in grigotts wasnt it??....griphook died with it....


Good question but the Sorting Hat seemed to have brought it back to Neville cause he 'needed' it. He was trying a Harry part 2.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 23, 2007)

Believe it or not, Book is full of goof-ups.

I still can't believe that Hermione can modify her parents memory. What in the world any child can do that to his/her parents.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 23, 2007)

^^^^she was a despo..LOL....and dont u think tht snapes loyality towards voldemort without him knowing nething was a bit too far fetched??....the flashback to lily evans and evrything was sumthin we alreay knew..dnt tell me nobody knew tht snape loved evans...and there are many questioned unasnwered as yet....the plot was weak for the lat part....jk tried to put too much without goin thru bthe details...if it wud have been a 1000 paged book..then "sab galti maaf"...LOL


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 23, 2007)

She did that only to protect them, but yes its a cruel way to do so.


----------



## ashu_dps (Jul 23, 2007)

What about the curse rebounding ??


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 23, 2007)

And when Harry and Others escapes the Malfoy mansion, Harry just disappart to Bills Place (Shell COttage.) Bill later says the the cottage is under fidelius charm and bill is secret keeper. How come Harry was able to see and appart to Cottage if it was suppose to be hidden?


----------



## faraaz (Jul 23, 2007)

@Quiz_Master: Excellent point...I'd never noticed that...


----------



## goobimama (Jul 23, 2007)

But why did Hermione have to kill those poor beggars?


----------



## ashu_dps (Jul 23, 2007)

Did she kill them ?


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 23, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> And when Harry and Others escapes the Malfoy mansion, Harry just disappart to Bills Place (Shell COttage.) Bill later says the the cottage is under fidelius charm and bill is secret keeper. How come Harry was able to see and appart to Cottage if it was suppose to be hidden?



Actually, Harry could apparate to shell cottage. First because he was apparated side-along with Dobby - Fidelius Charm doesn't work for house-elves. And secondly, Dobby was told the address by Ron who had already been there, so obviously his brother Bill told Ron the address, and bade him to come anytime they needed him.
-------------

I too think Voldemort died just too easily in the end for the amount of hysteria created around him after all these years. And Harry's Elder Wand theory just seemed liked a stupid excuse from JKR to find a way for Harry to kill Voldemort - like she was in a hurry or something to finish the book.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 23, 2007)

^^^^i agree..harry could see the house was obvious...leave it....but ya..voldemort could have shown a better fight...one on one in the forest...harry ducking..saving himself...and at the end if both wu have died it wu have really made a gud read...but jks idea of making the term voldemort a taboo wass too...it was a great idea...


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 23, 2007)

Dreamer said:
			
		

> Actually, Harry could apparate to shell cottage. First because he was apparated side-along with Dobby - Fidelius Charm doesn't work for house-elves. And secondly, Dobby was told the address by Ron who had already been there, so obviously his brother Bill told Ron the address, and bade him to come anytime they needed him.



But this is strange, As long as the secret keeper lives only he can tell where the place under fidelius charm is. Since bill was the secret keeper, naturally he told Ron. But how can Ron tell the address to Dobby and share the secret , he cant be the keeper unless Bill dies, which had not happened till that point.

I think Ron told the  approximate location of the house to Dobby, who did side along apparition, once near the house, Ron took everyone inside by calling Bill and making him allow everyone in. 

If Fidelius did not work on House elves, Lord Voldemort would have made the Malfoys to use Dobby or Regulus use  Krecher to crack into the fideliused house hiding James and Lily.

Remember that when 12 Grimmauld Place whs put under Fidelius, Harry was told the location by a paper handwritten by Dumbledore (who was the secret keeper) Not by any of Harry's guard.

@ amd64_man2005:

How cud she have killed both, the prophecy says that only one dies


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 23, 2007)

^^^neither can live when either survives.....wat does that mean??both have to die else noun can live...and by the way jk dint keep ne of her proms...so big deal..


----------



## rajasekharan (Jul 23, 2007)

i really really, really like this book 7 a lot...
book 6 being the worst of the series, i was expecting a sloppy one.
regardless i bought it for the sake of completing the series.
but now i feel how much i could have missed if i had not bought the book....


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 23, 2007)

Just read the book today, not bad. This is the first harry potter book that I have read, & yup....the movies really don't show everything. I m gonna get all the old books after book 4 from somwhere & read....

No wait, I got weekly Mock CAT, damn.....have to wait for movie 6


----------



## aryayush (Jul 23, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> whats the ending? whats the ending? My gf is still reading & I wanna surprise her by telling the ending


Though I don't care if you do, I'm telling you quite seriously - _don't do that!_ You'll lose a girlfriend.
HP fans have been waiting for this book since years and they spent so much money on it to read it themselves. To have the ending announced to them prematurely is the best thing someone can do now if they wish to face their wrath. There simply is nothing more infuriating in this world. goobimama escaped by a hair's breadth! 



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> But why did Hermione have to kill those poor beggars?


LOL! Who beggars? What are you talking about! 


The book was great, overall. The plot was brilliant. I specially liked the fact that some of the things that happened even had a connection to the first book. _"Help will always be given at Hogwarts to those who ask for it."_ Awesome!

But the ending was far too convenient. It was unsatisfying. And the last chapter, nineteen years later, was a joke. No mention of what happened after Voldemort's death. No mention of George Weasley and what happened to the WWW. Nothing. Just a little romantic chapter on Harry/Ginny and Ron/Hermione (I wish I could vomit!) and that's it. Ugh!

To sum it up, though the ending wasn't the best ever, the journey truly was the reward.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 24, 2007)

amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> ^^^neither can live when either survives.....wat does that mean??both have to die else noun can live...and by the way jk dint keep ne of her proms...so big deal..



Is it not:

"Niether can live while the other survives"

Please confirm it for me.

If it is, one can only survive if he the other dies.

@ ayush

Totally agree about the last chapter ,am. It looks to have been written to avoid creating any further stories.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 24, 2007)

^^ Right it is "Niether can live while the other survives". And I was dead sure that Harry will live and it happened. Mugglenet Zindabaad. Most of their editorials became a reality...(I mean their theory was right.)


----------



## aryayush (Jul 24, 2007)

Let's start listing the flaws in the book. Any sort of flaws - anything missing, continuity or factual errors, etc.

One flaw is that some of the characters in the book were very out of character. Hermione is the best example. When did she start crying so much? She did not cry in all the six books combined as much as she did in this one. And how come she's started agreeing with whatever Ron says?

How did Harry figure out most of the puzzles himself and Hermione was clueless? He seemed to have developed an uncharacteristically sharp memory in this book.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 24, 2007)

^^^well hermione did cry a bit in the 4th book wen harry and ron broke up...she was literlly in tears all the while and in this book jk tried to prtray herm and ron in love.well so wen ron gt goig herm ha nuthin to do but cry...i guess hermione was her usual self xcept fr thefact tht harry seemed cleverer than usual...

the deathly hallows thing was vry confusing.if u had all the things u cud conquer death...wat do u mean by tht..u becum immortal or sumthin...the elder wand does nt really make u invincible does it....and the cloak wch can withstand ne spell actually gt one thru in hogwarts xpress frm malfoy wer he was stunned....hw did that happen..many goofups..hav to read the book again..


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 24, 2007)

i'm in the middle of it and i like the previous books i like it when they're in school


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 24, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Though I don't care if you do, I'm telling you quite seriously - _don't do that!_ You'll lose a girlfriend.



Nah, she is not a Fangirl  (nice term). Its just a book anyway, nothing  to jump about. Anyway, she told me the summery. I need to read book 6 now to know about the elder wand. If Draco Malfoy was the master then how come it didn't attack Harry when Voldemort tried the Kadavar spell in the end which revarted & killed Voldemort.

When is the 6th movie coming? The movies are short but good enough for those who only watch movies, like me.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 24, 2007)

@amd64 : i guess the deathly hallows make the holder of them immortal ONLY if they are used wisely. for example, in the story of the three brothers, the two brothers die but the third, the onw with the cloak, uses it wisely and remains immortal until he himself embraces death.

one odd thing was the fact thaty griphook had taken godric gryffindor's sword in gringotts and run away. yet at hogwarts, in the end, neville conveniently pulls it out of the sorting hat to kill nagini. does this mean, the goblins again lose the sword  seems like they weren't meant to have it

the time when ron imitates harry's parseltongue to get into the chamber of secrets seems really far fetched. if u heard someone speak chinese or japanese, u'd never be able to recreate it later. jkr should have thought up of something btter.

u guys are saying that all of a sudden harry seems to have become smart. what about ron, it seems einstein's spirit walked into him. the time in hogwarts when they get the basilisk's fang, ron has brainwaves after brainwaves


----------



## aryayush (Jul 24, 2007)

amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> and the cloak wch can withstand ne spell actually gt one thru in hogwarts xpress frm malfoy wer he was stunned....hw did that happen..many goofups..hav to read the book again..


The clock itself can withstand any spell, not the wearer.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 24, 2007)

nope dude..its clearly mentioned...the cloak protects and the wearer frm any damage...thts y its valuable who would want to have a cloak wch saves itself instead of the wearer...


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 24, 2007)

When the cloak protects itself, it naturally protects the wearer, it cant act transparent, sending the spell right inside to wearer now, can it?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 24, 2007)

^^^no it cant...so its  goof up by jk...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 24, 2007)

But who says that the cloak was a protective one. It just displayed one property of not being able to _accio_'ed .. Like Horcruxes perhaps


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 24, 2007)

ya..the cloak was a protective one..red the deathly hallows part agin wer the cloak was mentioned...it is learly mentioned that the cloak does nt let ne spell penetrate it..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 24, 2007)

And why did harry invoke the Cruktakorious Poposus spell on Ron? It wasn't even Ron's fault.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 24, 2007)

^^umm, which spell are u talking about??


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey goobi when did harry try this tounge twister spell?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 24, 2007)

This is goobimama, guys. The guys who sends emails titled "Kameeney!", calls his friends the bear and the wizard and refers to people as his "feathered" friends.

Oh, and he has never read an actual _Harry Potter_ book.


LOL! So this is one guy we can afford to not take seriously in this thread.  He's darned funny though. ROFL!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 24, 2007)

Completed the book today. Liked it very much but hated the epilogue. After voldemort's death, chapter ended too soon. No description of what happened to others. And I agree with the part of Ron using parseltounge. Too stupid for it to happen.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 24, 2007)

The first few chapters of the book were really boring. Though the things picked up speed later in the book, it seemed that the horcruxes search was a lot simpler for harry than it should have been.  I mean that all the horcruxes were found within a years time. If they were so easy to track down then what was the purpose of creating so many of them by voldemort. Even with small nuggets of information harry was able to track them down.

The most touching part for me was Dobby's death. His and Fred's deaths were the only ones which i found really moving. 

The Snape's memory part was totally disappointing, JKR made him the ulitmate hero who lost everything and was totally selfless, almost as if he was the main cause of voldemorts downfall. Even greater than harry's parents sacrifices. Moreover if Snape was so hateful towards muggles and muggleborns and was into dark arts even in first year as Sirius said earlier, how come he always used to hang aroung Lily and her sister? Funnily Petunia never mentions about Snape to harry though she keeps harping about Harrys parents and their "freakiness" every now and then to harry.

    The final fight between harry and voldemort could have been a bit longer instead of a single spell. The presence of Elder wand and the deathly hallow stuff made it seem that harry won the fight only with the help of chance just as voldemort said. Does that mean that he wouldn't have won if voldemort had his normal phoenix core wand ? I don't know.

Epiogue clearly seemed as an effort on JKR's part to stop others from continuing the story. A description on other characters would have been great instead of the sappy stuff about the H/G and R/H pairs. The Dursleys seemed to disappear after the initial part.

Definitely not upto my expectations 

In the fifth part harry couldnt learn occlumency even after the best of efforts, in the 7th book though he can block his mind even in the toughest and most painful situations.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 24, 2007)

^^^thts rite and here harry is acting supernatural...dumbledores hints were really gud tho...really gud....


----------



## xbonez (Jul 24, 2007)

it always seems harry takes his luck for granted. there he is duelling voldemort and all he can think of is expelliarmus. its really a shame. did he take it for granted that his spell would block voldemort's avada kedavra or did he expect to disarm the Dark Lord.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 24, 2007)

^^ True, He always win by sheer luck, never by ability...
I hate it. I thought nevils part will be much great...
There are lots of questions left unanswered.
JKR said we will know about Harry's gran parents be we didn't. Also we dont know what was the profession of James and Lily potter.
And how exactly she started liking james potter...
So many questions are unanswered.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 25, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> there he is duelling voldemort and all he can think of is expelliarmus.


That's because it is Harry's "signature move".


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Jul 25, 2007)

ron imitating parseltoungue is downright idiotic!


and how come dumbledore suffered so much(his balckened arm) while destroying just one horcrux but harry and party get rid of them without anyone being hurt??


epilogue is a shame.


harry and friends using Imperio and cruicatus is not acceptable. its not right.


escaping the gringotts! laughable!



which side Draco was is still unclear. one would expect him to be vicious but he fails to recognise harry,ron and hermoine properly at malfoy manner and is reluctant using spells! but crabbe suddenly gets intelligent attacking on his own! 


ginny harry pairing should have been emphasized more. just one kiss at his b'day isnt enough.



book should have been thicker.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 25, 2007)

How does harry comes to know that his mother's Patronus was a Silver doe just as Snapes'? The patronus reflects the personality of the caster like the animagus forms, isnt it. Does this mean that Snape was as loving and compassionate as Lily. If so, how come he remains prejudiced towards harry.

 According to Snape's memories, James saved Snapes's life bfore the 5th yr OWLs. Does that mean that Sirius told about Lupin's Secret to Snape in the first few months after they became animagii? Shouldn't it have been something like 6th year, since they wouldnt have confronted him after the exams if he had the secret about Lupin?

 Yes, the change in relationship of harry's parents should have been explained a bit more. After seeing the memories it seems that they got together as if they had been forced together. It seems a bit surreal that after so much loathing on Lily's part, later they both loved each other so much so as to lay down their lives for each other.

 Dumbledore's suggestion to use multiple potters clearly shows that he is willing to sacrifice the life of others to achieve the goal. Though he wanted to save draco's life in prev book. What for such complete char transformation?

 Harry's signature move is Expelliarmus though he willingly casts Crucio on Amycus even when his back is turned towards harry? Shouldnt he too have used the Avada Kedavra against Voldemort?
And so much for the lessons given by Snape to use nonverbal spells, he never got to use them in a duel with anybody.

 Why does harry bothers to create Shields to protect Neville and Mrs.Weasley, Since the killing curse is supposed to be unstopppable and surely voldemort wouldnt have sent lesser curses against them after they both killed his imp companions.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 25, 2007)

navjotsingh said:
			
		

> ginny harry pairing should have been emphasized more. just one kiss at his b'day isnt enough.


Ugh! I am shuddering that the book was already overloaded with that H/G **** and you actually wanted more of it! It is not a romance novel, dude.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 25, 2007)

Was it really overloaded with it? He hardly talked with Ginny at times. Just wanting to talk to her does not make it romantic. Hey I didn't say that aryayush...You quoted the wrong person.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 25, 2007)

ya well i dint find the gringotts case too hard to believe..it was a well thoughr out  breakthrough and kudos to jk for that..it could not have been better....

bout the ginny harry reltionship..well harry was missing her a lot and jk portrayed that in this book with references to ginny evry now and then..but this tim more emphasis was on the relationship betwen ron and hermione whch showed..so galti maf..

that parseltounge thingy was utter crap..but cummon...the book itself is make believe as this incident..one can spare jk that.

imperio and crucio was rite enuf..cum to think of it harrys frns in hogwarts wer actully tortured by the death cursesi hogwarts tself by the death eters..so tit for tat..that shud be it..hw can u xpect  a group of teenagers to actually win a battle with school book charms

well dude dumbledore left he destroyed the most dificult of the ghorcruxes by himself...the ring had the rock embeded in it and tht was tht one tht burnt dumbys hand...harry had to find the locket wch was easy enuf,the cup wch was nt dangerous and kill nagini and himself...booth dun with much precision...

so...guys..wat say..i think after a 2nd read this is the best of the lot...


----------



## faraaz (Jul 25, 2007)

@amd64_man2005: I read every post in this thread except yours because by the end of the first paragraph, my eyes were hurting.

Please, for the love of God, learn grammar...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 25, 2007)

^^^u dint tell me ur a member of the national gramatical association....m terribly honored to have been corresponded by such an amiable member...by the way sir cud u please mind pointing out the mistakes in my horribly low presentation...by the way grammar doesnt include spellings tho....please provide me with an indepth analysis on nouns,pronouns and verbs sir...if u cant tell me..i will send the latest edition of wren and martin..
                                                              thanking you
                                                                  yours faithfully
                                                                    Arunava


----------



## shady_inc (Jul 25, 2007)

what are we going to do with our worthless lives now that the series has ended???


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Jul 25, 2007)

^^switch to fan fiction. there r some really good ones out there.
ever heard of 'psychic serpent trilogy', or the 'veil of the mysteries' series?

though we'll have to wait for some nice post deathly hallows fics to come out
.

here is one about the aftermath from heminone's perspective


-------------
@aryayush
yeah, u quoted wrong person 
never mind.
-------------


----------



## aryayush (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry for that mistake! 

@amd64_man2005, faraaz is right. There is no need to get pissed off. I was thinking of posting exactly what faraaz did when I skimmed over your post. It is impossible to read it. And don't tell me that you actually believe there aren't any grammatical mistakes in your post (even leaving the numerous spelling mistakes aside).
No need to be rude. Just try to phrase your posts better from next time onwards. 

I love fan fiction. I am an H/Hr shipper and PORTKEY.ORG is my favourite (and only) website for Harry Potter fan fiction.


----------



## faraaz (Jul 25, 2007)

@arya: Say it isn't so mate!! He loves her like a sister!!

And yeah, I've been a HUGE fanfiction reader since 2003 myself...been reading stuff like After the End (Arabella & Zsenya) and all of Melindaleo's stuff...

If you guys are into fanfiction, definitely check out:

www.hgnetwork.co.uk/siye
www.checkmated.com
www.fanfiction.net ...

@amd64: You are an annoying berk, and you know as well as I do that proper  etiquette on the forums requires you to make properly formatted and written posts, if not for yourself, for the convenience of the other forum members who are subjected to your ill-framed diatribes.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 25, 2007)

^^^^ok ok chill dudes....nuthin to gt pissed off...now since all the fanboys and calvins are after me i hav to admit that sumthin went wrong..neways we were talking of alternatives to harry rite..here are a few..check them out..

Fiction

1.Samit Basu triology (Simoquin and Manticore..third yet to be released)
2.Inheritence triology(eragon.eldest...third to be released)
3.The bartemious triology

after harry potter the few most sought after books in recent times....


----------



## aryayush (Jul 25, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> @arya: Say it isn't so mate!! He loves her like a sister!!


Like Hell he does! 

Hermione does not deserve to be stuck with Ron.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 25, 2007)

Inheritence triology is rather cool man.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 25, 2007)

^^yes i agree, inheritance trilogy is quite gud. the third book, rumored to be called empire, should be out this year. anyways, it isn't better than hp though

i hope they never make the movie for the seventh book. i don't want to see that a&& Rupert Grint kissing emma watson


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 25, 2007)

ya man hp rocks all the way..but the inheritence triology could have been better..paulini culdnt really gel the things he had in mind in a proper way..shove the reins of this to jk u will have eragon kissing evy elf in the forest and saphira leaving eragon in search of mates...

by the way did hermione kiss ron in the book..i cant seem to recall... 

@arya..hermione and ron make a good pair...cummon....just bcos sum idiot chose emma to represent hermione, she isnt such of  beauty queen..is she..rowling cleared it out in the frst book but the producers dint seem to agree

by the way the bloomsbury cover is horribly wrong this time...ron with blonde hair...strange...they should be sued..LOL...


----------



## aryayush (Jul 25, 2007)

amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> by the way did hermione kiss ron in the book..i cant seem to recall...


Yes, unfortunately she did when he suddenly got all noble about saving the house elves in the kitchen during the war at Hogwarts. Bleagh!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 25, 2007)

^^ Yeah. She kissed. And that was a long kiss then, Harry-Cho kiss or Harry-Ginny kiss...

Anyone heard that Naomi Watts will be Narcissa Malfoy in 6th movie?

I completed the 7th book twice now... Battle of Hogwarts is a very good chapter in my opinion. King-Cross was OKish, Epilogue...>Worst.


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 25, 2007)

yeah. great book. wished she hadnt killed FRED and she could hav told nope abt the other too. but THATS JO'S PLAN COZ SHE IS MAKIN ENCYCLOPEDIA IN WHICH SHE WILL GIVE THE DETAILS ABT OTHER SO SHE HAS NOT GIVEN THAT IN THIS BOOK. SHE IS REALLY CUNNING LIKE A FOX


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Jul 25, 2007)

@Faraaz
yeah, i have read After The End 
nice one.

btw, i am aware of all these fanfic sites. and believe me, none can be better than psychic seprent trilogy.

i can mail them to anyone who is inetrested, just pm me.


and one more point, in Deathly Hallows, harry repairs his pheonix holly wand
by using the elder wand.
i cant digest this. sounds too childish.
when Ollivander clearly said that it cant be repaired,i dont think any wand, no matter how powerful, can repair it.


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 25, 2007)

^^^ 
typo error above instead of "nope"  i meant "more" but i cant edit it usin opera mini


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Jul 25, 2007)

one more point.

when harry is going to present himself in front of voldemort, he thinks of the snitch. "i open at the close"
says, "im about to die" and the snitch opens.
another stupid thing.
how could have Dumledore foreseen that harry would think of the snitch when he will be so near to his deathbed and then he'll open it and get the resurrection stone?


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 25, 2007)

wat i was goin to say  
yeah remembered it.
rowlin had told in some interview that harry is not a HORCRUX but she made him one 
and there are lot of undigestable things in this book 
previously her plot and thinkin was based on good logical thinkin was well under a defined formed of rules. it was not like anything can be done usin magic. but in final book she has forgotten all this. now it seems that magic can do anything.


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Jul 25, 2007)

+1 to the above post


----------



## xbonez (Jul 26, 2007)

talk about undigetable things. how the hell does neville pull out gryffindor's sword from the sorting hat?? wasn't it supposed to be with griphook. he'd taken it at gringotts. if the sorting hat can still present it, why didn't harry just pull out ravenclaw's diadem from the hat??


----------



## goobimama (Jul 26, 2007)

Can anyone find me the fifth book of harry potter, the order of the phoenix (Fan fiction) which has this character Alania Dumbledore. Alania is Albus' grand daughter or something and she along with harry are two individuals who are "the order of the phoenix". It was damn good. Much much much better than the crap that came out later (written by JK rowling). 

If anyone has it, I would really like to get my hands on it...ebook that is.

NOTE: IN CASE someone thinks this is another one of my SPAM POSTS, then its not. I'M ACTUALLY SERIOUS.


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Jul 26, 2007)

@Xbonez
i dont remember where,but once
dumbledore says that the sword of gryffindor can present itself to anyone which it seems worthy of the sword.

Neville pulled it out the same way Harry had pulled it in second year.
at that time, the sword was in Dumbledore's office. yet Harry pulled it out of the sorting hat.
so, i think that part is believable

diadem cant be pulled out, because its not the wizard who chooses to pull out things.


its the sorting hat that does the trick. 


So, only a gryffindore can pull out the sword. and i guess the same applies to diadem.


----------



## alsiladka (Jul 26, 2007)

I read some of the posts above, i would like to randomly like to reply to some of your comments before posting my comments on the book.

Hermione does not deserve to be around with Ron -
Well guys, he is not as dumb as he looks. He is a great chess player and played one of the greatest chess games in decades. He has loads of things in him, but they just need something to bring them out. Quiditch, and so many other instances.

Nevile taking out the sword from the sorting hat -
A student showing courage and bravery against one of the greatest wizards of modern times. Also, when no one dared come forward. I feel it was more an act of bravery than Harry's in COF.

About Deathly Hallows -

* The first half sucked, it sucked big time. Was really dissapointed with the first half.
* Second half salvaged the book, liked most of it, but not the way Voldy ended.

* When all the 7 books have been about "there are things worse than death", and dumbledore always maintained it, i felt the better ending would have been something other than the killing curse. it should have been something "worse than death".

* 7 books later, snape is my favorite character now.

* What would Voldy's boggart turn into, and does he feel anything when dementors are around him?

* Where ere the House Elves of Hogwarts kitchen?

* Who was the one who did magic late in his/her life that rowling had promised.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 26, 2007)

As I allready said,,,, lost of questions are unanswered in series...

But I like the concept of Deathly Hallows though... 
Deatly Hallows Vs. Horcrux
Good             Vs. Evil

But this book is least believable of all. JKR played with facts very badly.. sometimes magic happened without no reason...
And what was the role of non-verbal spells???


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Jul 26, 2007)

concept of deathly hallows sucks!

how is it possible that we have never read about it in the rest of the 6 six books and then suddenly, in seventh book, they make an appearance??

idiotic stuff!


----------



## faraaz (Jul 26, 2007)

Well, I cannot deny that the book was rushed a bit, and JKR may have overstretched herself building up the clmiax and not been able to deliver.

But here's the thing:

* As far as Deathly Hallows go, Harry doesn't hear about it because he isn't given information by Dumbledore. And apart from Dumbledore, people don't really know too much about it, do they?? Either they are nutters who no one takes seriously (Xeno Lovegood) or they never heard of it (Ollivander...him not knowing gives credence to this theory). So its kinda believable that they never heard of it. Not saying its absolute gold as far as the plot goes...but believable, if you don't worry about it too much.

* And someone mentioned non-verbal spells. See, its a LOT cooler when you have say...Dumbledore vs. Voldemort in an all-out one on one duel using non-verbal spells. But when you are in Harry's perspective, using non-verbal spells makes no sense because you are in his head anyway, PLUS its a lot more dramatic to have that "Expelliarmus" every now and then. Besides, everyone except the heroes was using non-verbal spells, in case you didn't notice.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 26, 2007)

rajdeepsingh86 said:
			
		

> concept of deathly hallows sucks!
> 
> how is it possible that we have never read about it in the rest of the 6 six books and then suddenly, in seventh book, they make an appearance??
> 
> idiotic stuff!



The Invisibilty cloak was there from the first book, wasnt it!!


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 26, 2007)

Jo has messed up every thing in this booK. PURA HALUWA AUR KHICHARDI BANI DI HAI WO IS BOOK ME.


----------



## Upendra Sharma (Jul 26, 2007)

Albus Severus...
LOL

Snape's role was way short then I expected...


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 26, 2007)

Snape's end was rather unexpected, I thot the dark lord wud come to know all truth abt sanpe and then kill him. But he died of something he cud never have done


----------



## xbonez (Jul 26, 2007)

i knew all along that snape ws a gud guy. i felt that if dumbledore trusted him, he would be good. but in the seventh book, jk rowling reveals the truth about snape way too late. it should have come out a little sooner


----------



## appu (Jul 26, 2007)

The main think is jkr tried to shorten the book by not crossing more than 650 pages mark.Hence all this stuffs r here.
But i think it was an xcellent book wit gr8 climax. yup but the ending could have been more better explained than it was done.


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Jul 26, 2007)

another nice ending about snape



			
				kumarmohit said:
			
		

> The Invisibilty cloak was there from the first book, wasnt it!!



yes, the cloak was there. but it seems that, the idea of hallows suddenly struck her while writing the book 7 and she has forced it on the readers.

it sidetracked the main storyline i.e finding the horcruxes.


----------



## alsiladka (Jul 26, 2007)

@rajdeepsingh86,
Hell no Man, each book had its own theme, which was not revealed before. Hallows were all thought up before, you already had the mention of Dumbledor vs G... the other dark one before. You had Dumby having James clock. 

Half Blood prince was never mentioned before 6th book. Do you mean that she should have revealed the plot of 7th book before?


----------



## xbonez (Jul 26, 2007)

^^u've got a point. plus the way she explains everything, and the way all the books are linked together, it seems she had everything planned out from the beginning


----------



## rajdeepsingh86 (Jul 26, 2007)

i dont know. im not totally satisfied with the book.

oh well.
i guess i'll be searching some nice fanfics now.


----------



## hitman050 (Jul 26, 2007)

I loved the book simply because I have been a Harry Potter fan, so I wanted to end the whole series. But, there are far too many mistakes in this book. 

I think JK just couldn't come through, so she wrote some stupid things, which just helped to fill in the gap. There are so many things I would like to complain about.

- First of all, the most pathetic thing was Ron speaking Parseltounge. I mean come on! That way, he can even speak to other animals by taking out their voice. I always thought Parseltongue was a very rare art. But this make it feel as if anyone could do it.

- Dumbledore, the greatest wizard in the world, was completely weekened after finding the first 2 horcruxes. But our heroes didn't have to face too many problems did they. Sure, Gringotts had some protection, but apart from that the, it was too easy. Doesn't make sense as to why Voldy would protect 2 horcruxes so carefully, while the others were just lying around

- Hermione got a book about Horcruxes by using Accio. How convenient!

- What was the point of Deathly Hallows. They played no role whatsover. And why did Dumbledore have to introduce the Hallows to Harry? To add another burden on him with finding Horcruxes? He himself said he wanted to Harry to find Horcruxes.

- Didn't Jo say portraits were just a mere shadow of the actual being, and weren't as sane. Well, Dumbledore's portrait was giving orders to Snape. Yeh right!

- When Harry got AKed the first time, he does not die, but the Horcrux gets destroyed. Why! Didn't Hermione say the container had to be destroyed for the Horcrux to be destroyed? This was part was unexplained as to why the Horcrux was destroyed, and Harry lived. And why didn't the curse rebound this time, but it rebounded the next time in the final duel!

- Since when have wands changed allegiance when the person has been disarmed. We've seen so many people being disarmed, then does the allegiance change then as well? Also, Draco didn't even have the Elder Wand? How could Harry become the master then?

- So, Dumbledore knew that Harry couldn't die by the hands of Voldemort, because of the blood connection. Then why all the fuss? This just makes Harry invincible to Voldy throughout the whole series? What was the point of all the deaths to save Harry? They were needless. And if Dumbledore knew, then why did he tell Snape Harry had to die.

- What the hell was going on at that King Cross' Chapter. It felt like Jo couldn't explain everything, so she just needed Dumbledore to come back to explain everything? Ridiculous. If so, then why didn't Harry start talking to Dumbledore's portrait right after his death. It would have told him everything

- Hermione modified her parent's memory! And was heartless enough to say that even if they survived, there was no need to fix it, as they didn't remember they had a daughter!

- And look at the irony. Later on in the book, she says she's never modified a memory before!

- The Deluminator was ridiculous. Dumbledore knew Ron would go away. Sure why not, he's the great Dumbledore isnt he?

It just seems Jo went out of the way of logical thinking, and break the rules of the world she created herself to finish the book, as she just couldn't complete it without a few shortcuts.

Btw, the Epilogue was meant to be vague, so the JK can release another HP encyclopedia.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 27, 2007)

Awesome! All your points are valid, IMHO.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 27, 2007)

hitman050 said:
			
		

> - Hermione got a book about Horcruxes by using Accio. How convenient!


Most funny goof-up in my opinion... If it was that easy then why  the hell in previous books they were sneaking in Hogwarts libraries..they could have used Accio... KKR..what was you thinking when writing that.




			
				hitman050 said:
			
		

> Btw, the Epilogue was meant to be vague, so the JK can release another HP encyclopedia. More money for her



She said the HP Encyclopedia will be for charity purpose, so dont't think she will gain any money from it.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 27, 2007)

I wish the Deathly Hallows was never released this way.
   I mean look at that never ending Camping trip.
   It was so so sooooooooo long.
  Then there was no harmony in the plot.
  And that Voldermort dying !What ? I was waiting for like 6 books amounting to almost half a decade and The dumb Dark Lord had to die in one page.! WheW ..i almost had to read it again if i read right.Flick of an eye and he dies..


  This was the worst book of all the things and i had to buy it for 997 Rs ..Huh!
  But then there are also some good things..
1)The battle at Hogwarts was just too good.
2)The killing of people was good. Sad and good.
3)Dumbledores history was awakening..naughty him!

    30 percentage good book. 70 Percent Totally bad .Jo completly missed there!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 27, 2007)

Screwed up at the climax eh! Nice one rowling, nice one. I pity you potter fans. And thank god it all up long before this disgrace. I'm hearing all kinds of sad things about this book...


----------



## aryayush (Jul 27, 2007)

Enough of the bashing. Let's post the awesome quotes this book had. It had some of the best one liners in the whole series, even though it was the darkest one.


"It's me. I'm extremely famous."
_-Ron_

"Here lies Dobby - a free elf."
_-Harry_

"You see... I'm holy. _Holey_, Fred, geddit?"
-_George_

"With all the ear-related humor, you settle for holey?"
-_Fred_

"I can't go to school and give _love_ to a professor!"
-_James Harry Potter_

"Of course it is happening inside your head, Harry, but why on earth should it mean that it is not real?"
-_Dumbledore_

"I don't think you're a waste of space"
-_Dudley_

"Should I do it now? Or would you like a moment to compose an epitaph?"
-_Snape_

"What in the name of Merlin's saggy left..."
-_Ron_

"You-know-who can move faster than Severus Snape confronted by shampoo."
-_Fred_

"We need him conscious, Kreacher but if he needs persuading you can do the honors."
-_Harry_

"I forgot we'll be hunting down Voldermort in a mobile library."
-_Ron_

"You shouldn't have done that."
-_Harry_

"Death's got an invisibility cloak?" Harry interrupted again.
"So he can sneak up on people," said Ron. "Sometimes he gets bored of running at them, flapping his arms and shrieking..."

"Voldy's gone mouldy"
-_Peeves_

"She was right, you do have to mean it."
-_Harry_

"I'll join you when hell freezes over."
-_Neville_

"I know things you don't know, Tom Riddle. I know lots of important things that you don't. Want to hear some, before you make another big mistake?"
-_Harry_

"Ooh, you look much tastier than Crabbe and Goyle, Harry."
-_Hermione_

"Wow, we're identical!"
-_Fred and George_

"Well, that's that plan scuppered," said George. "Obviously there's no chance at all of us getting a bit of your hair unless you cooperate."
"Yeah, thirteen of us against one bloke who's not allowed to use magic; we've got no chance," said Fred.
"Funny," said Harry, "really amusing."

"That's the second time we've saved your life tonight, you two-faced bastard!"
-_Ron_

"I ask this one, great favour of you, Severus, because death is coming for me as surely as the Chudley Cannons will finish bottom of this year's league."
-_Dumbledore_

"Albus Severus, you were named for two headmasters of Hogwarts. One of them was in Slytherin, and he was the bravest man that I ever knew.”
-_Harry_

"Imagine if something went wrong and we were stuck as specky, scrawny gits forever."
-_Fred_

"I knew Ginny was lying about the tattoo."
-_Ron_


I just love reading these quotes so please do contribute.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 27, 2007)

I disagree with hitman on some points.



			
				hitman050 said:
			
		

> I loved the book simply because I have been a Harry Potter fan, so I wanted to end the whole series. But, there are far too many mistakes in this book.
> 
> I think JK just couldn't come through, so she wrote some stupid things, which just helped to fill in the gap. There are so many things I would like to complain about.
> 
> - First of all, the most pathetic thing was Ron speaking Parseltounge. I mean come on! That way, he can even speak to other animals by taking out their voice. I always thought Parseltongue was a very rare art. But this make it feel as if anyone could do it.



This was to show, that if you try, you can even do the impossible, its a children's book, for heaven's sake




> - Dumbledore, the greatest wizard in the world, was completely weekened after finding the first 2 horcruxes. But our heroes didn't have to face too many problems did they. Sure, Gringotts had some protection, but apart from that the, it was too easy. Doesn't make sense as to why Voldy would protect 2 horcruxes so carefully, while the others were just lying around



That is because, Harry was protected from the Dark Lord's spell, Dumbledore had no protection, nor was he the chosen one, he destroyed the Horcrucxes sheerly becasue of his brilliance, both magical and non magical.

The cave with locket needed protection because it was not as protected as Hogwarts, nor as Nagini, the horcrux in the hut had so much protection that it killed Dumbledore.

Dumbledore took all those horcruxes himself, which would have busted Harry's life



> - Hermione got a book about Horcruxes by using Accio. How convenient!



Remember book one, Hermione used common sense and logic to defeat Snape's potion barrier. She again used common sense and logic. Most of the people would not have thought that Dumbledore would have wanted anyone to see Horcrux books.



> - What was the point of Deathly Hallows. They played no role whatsover. And why did Dumbledore have to introduce the Hallows to Harry? To add another burden on him with finding Horcruxes? He himself said he wanted to Harry to find Horcruxes.



He already had 1 hallow, the cloak right from book 1.



> - Didn't Jo say portraits were just a mere shadow of the actual being, and weren't as sane. Well, Dumbledore's portrait was giving orders to Snape. Yeh right!



Portraits could have been instructed in advance, if they can visit othe portrats when being asked to surely some advance instruction is possible.



> - When Harry got AKed the first time, he does not die, but the Horcrux gets destroyed. Why! Didn't Hermione say the container had to be destroyed for the Horcrux to be destroyed? This was part was unexplained as to why the Horcrux was destroyed, and Harry lived. And why didn't the curse rebound this time, but it rebounded the next time in the final duel!



Since he had 2 souls in his body, rather 1 and a 1/7 soul, it seems ( I am not sure), that the dark lord busted his own soul while Harry was protected by love.



> - Since when have wands changed allegiance when the person has been disarmed. We've seen so many people being disarmed, then does the allegiance change then as well? Also, Draco didn't even have the Elder Wand? How could Harry become the master then?



Since the first book, dint Ollivander say that the wand chooses the wizard. As for being disarmed, it generally occurs when someone very less powerful than you disarms you, like draco disarming Dumbledore.



> - So, Dumbledore knew that Harry couldn't die by the hands of Voldemort, because of the blood connection. Then why all the fuss? This just makes Harry invincible to Voldy throughout the whole series? What was the point of all the deaths to save Harry? They were needless. And if Dumbledore knew, then why did he tell Snape Harry had to die.



Goof, Agreed



> - What the hell was going on at that King Cross' Chapter. It felt like Jo couldn't explain everything, so she just needed Dumbledore to come back to explain everything? Ridiculous. If so, then why didn't Harry start talking to Dumbledore's portrait right after his death. It would have told him everything


Yes that chapter needed some more details.



> - Hermione modified her parent's memory! And was heartless enough to say that even if they survived, there was no need to fix it, as they didn't remember they had a daughter!


I dont see any goof there.



> - And look at the irony. Later on in the book, she says she's never modified a memory before!


Thats a goof, agreed.



> - The Deluminator was ridiculous. Dumbledore knew Ron would go away. Sure why not, he's the great Dumbledore isnt he?



That's because he knew that Ron might get provoked if someone else provokes, but this provocation is short term, he will do something properly only when he himself felt that he had to do it. Hence Dumbledore knew it that Ron was first gonna go with harry coz he thot that his friendship demanded him to, but them later he realized that if he left harry alone,he would be doing a grave mistake, he wud be acting as a deserter and wud want to come back.



> It just seems Jo went out of the way of logical thinking, and break the rules of the world she created herself to finish the book, as she just couldn't complete it without a few shortcuts.



Agree to a certain extent



> Btw, the Epilogue was meant to be vague, so the JK can release another HP encyclopedia. More money for her



Hope that comes soon,


----------



## aryayush (Jul 27, 2007)

_He felt like asking them to show a little more respect for his privacy as they all began stripping with impugnity, clearly much more as ease with displaying his body than they would have been with their own.
_
"Braggarts and rogues, dogs and scoundrels, drive them out, Harry Potter, see them off!"
-_Cadogan_

_He and Voldemort and Snape, the abandoned boys, had all found homes here.
_
"That makes me sound a lot cooler than I was," mumbled Ron.
"Stuff like that always sounds cooler than it really was," said Harry. "I've been trying to tell you that for years."

"Brilliant. I'll go get one of our other ancient goblin-made swords and you can gift wrap it."
-_Ron_

"Oh, it can't be a reference to the fact Harry's a great seeker, that's way too obvious. There must be a secret message from Dumbledore hidden in the icing."
-_Hermione_

"Did he now? Nice job, I hope? Pleasant? Easy? The sort of thing you'd expect an unqualified wizard to be able to do without overstretching themselves?"
-_Aberforth_

"Accio Hagrid!"
-_Harry_

"My word, Severus, that I shall never reveal the best of you?"
-_Dumbledore_

"You there! Give me your chair, I'm a hundred and seven!"
-_Muriel_

"Just in case you've forgotten, I've already got a house, my godfather left me one. So why would I want this one? All the happy memories?"
-_Harry_

"Another Weasley? You breed like gnomes."
-_Muriel_

"But before he went loopy he was the life and soul of the party," said Fred. "He used to down an entire bottle of firewhisky, then run onto the dance floor, hoist up his robes, and start pulling bunches of flowers out of his-"
"Yes, he sounds a real charmer," said Hermione, while Harry roared with laughter.
"Never married, for some reason," said Ron.
"You amaze me," said Hermione.

"Blimey Neville, there's a time and a place for getting a smart mouth."
-_Ron_


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 27, 2007)

The best quote....
_NOT MY DAUGHTER, YOU B1TCH...!!_
- Molly


----------



## aryayush (Jul 27, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> the horcrux in the hut had so much protection that it killed Dumbledore.


No, the reason Dumbledore got killed is because he put the ring on to try to invoke the magic of the stone. If he had simply destroyed it, he would have survived.


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 27, 2007)

> "Accio Hagrid!"
> -Harry



This was too much...


----------



## aryayush (Jul 27, 2007)

"“Yeah, and she’s seeing someone. Jealous type. Big bloke. You wouldn’t want to cross him.”
_-Harry_


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 27, 2007)

@ Aryayush
    Please dont use the quotes directly from the novel.I am not preaching you or something.Its just that some one from the forum got a stern warning from JK Publishers that he will be punished to the full extent of law.And that guy still dont know what to do and is at wits end.
   Use the quotes in your own interpreted language...ex :-
   Like " Mrs Wesley states somewhere in the novel to Bellatrix , Stay away from my children ***** ",Hey incidentally that was a wonderful part of the novel. 
   Ohh back to topic. The Book and its publishers explicitly states that , "No part of the book , will be reproduced ,with out the prior consent of the publishers and author ."
   So please take care.I dont want you in unnecessary trouble .


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 27, 2007)

^^ After the book's release, I don't think that'll be much of a problem... You can see these quotes on thousands of websites..


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 27, 2007)

^^^^^ My apologies for playing nanny!


----------



## aryayush (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for looking out for me but I am sure this won't be an issue!


----------



## Chirag (Jul 27, 2007)

@fresh - Talking abt me kya? Abt that issue yea I had got the notice but after that no reply nothing. Didn't try to contact me back. phew!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 27, 2007)

Aayush, you do realise you've spoiled it for me eh. All those quotes, I can just tell what the ending is. How insensitive is that?


----------



## hitman050 (Jul 27, 2007)

Another thing I forgot, where was Snape's portrait in the Headmaster's office?

Now, replying to kumarmohit



			
				kumarmohit said:
			
		

> This was to show, that if you try, you can even do the impossible, its a children's book, for heaven's sake


First of all, I really don't think it's a children's book any more. It involves concepts like death, torture, dark arts, violence, swear words, surely not a children's book anymore is it?

Anyways, I am just saying that Parseltongue was always seen as a very rare gift, and you needed a special power to speak it. Now, it seems like everybody can speak it. That's it.




			
				kumarmohit said:
			
		

> That is because, Harry was protected from the Dark Lord's spell, Dumbledore had no protection, nor was he the chosen one, he destroyed the Horcrucxes sheerly becasue of his brilliance, both magical and non magical.
> 
> The cave with locket needed protection because it was not as protected as Hogwarts, nor as Nagini, the horcrux in the hut had so much protection that it killed Dumbledore.
> 
> Dumbledore took all those horcruxes himself, which would have busted Harry's life


Do you mean the protection that Lily gave to Harry? If so, then even Ron and Hermione were not affected by the protection (if any) that Voldy had placed on his Horcruxes. Neither the Cup nor the Diadem had any protective spells on them. It just seems wierd that Voldy was protective about a couple of his Horcuxes, but the rest were just left unprotected.

You can say that the Cup was in Gringotts, which had enough protection in itself, but alteast the Diadem should have had some protective spells.




			
				kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Remember book one, Hermione used common sense and logic to defeat Snape's potion barrier. She again used common sense and logic. Most of the people would not have thought that Dumbledore would have wanted anyone to see Horcrux books.


I really, really doubt that saying Accio Horcrux Book was more of a fluke than common sense. Really, if Dumbledore was against horcruxes so much, he would have taken some measures so that any child could not just Summon it. Remember the age line, it was also 'common sense' but Dumbledore had thought about that.



			
				kumarmohit said:
			
		

> He already had 1 hallow, the cloak right from book 1.


I am not saying that he did not have any Hallow, but the thing is, they just did not fit in the plot. They did not help Harry, or take part in any other plot whatsover. And why did Dumbledore give hints about the Hallows to Harry anyways. Didn't he himself lost his family because of them. So, it did not make any sense.



			
				kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Portraits could have been instructed in advance, if they can visit othe portrats when being asked to surely some advance instruction is possible.


Advanced instruction by whom? This does not make any sense.



			
				kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Since he had 2 souls in his body, rather 1 and a 1/7 soul, it seems ( I am not sure), that the dark lord busted his own soul while Harry was protected by love.


Again, the container has to be destroyed for the horcrux to be destroyed. I hope Jo herself explains this.




			
				kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Since the first book, dint Ollivander say that the wand chooses the wizard. As for being disarmed, it generally occurs when someone very less powerful than you disarms you, like draco disarming Dumbledore.


This does not answer my question. I am saying if a wand changes it's allegiance when it's master is disarmed, then why didn't the other wands change their allegiance. So many people have been disarmed throughout the book. What happens then?




			
				kumarmohit said:
			
		

> I dont see any goof there.


It's not a goof, but does it really make any sense. Hermione says that she has changed her parent's memory so they don't remember her, and she might not even fix it afterwards. I mean really, what sort of person does that?!



			
				kumarmohit said:
			
		

> That's because he knew that Ron might get provoked if someone else provokes, but this provocation is short term, he will do something properly only when he himself felt that he had to do it. Hence Dumbledore knew it that Ron was first gonna go with harry coz he thot that his friendship demanded him to, but them later he realized that if he left harry alone,he would be doing a grave mistake, he wud be acting as a deserter and wud want to come back.



I still don't believe Dumbledore could have predicited that. Then, why didn't he think Hermione would go away as well. Again, shortcut 

Anyways, thanks for reading my post 

Well let me say the things I liked about the book.

- Battle of Hogwarts was just awesome. Great to see the stautes coming to life, Prof Sprout's plants, Thestrals fighting the giants, and Kreacher and the other house elves attacking the Death Eaters.

- Mrs. Weasley killing Bellatrix was immensely satisfying. I really, really hated Bellatrix. She was as bad as Voldy; Nevill's parents, Sirius, torturing Hermione, Dobby. Though I did wish Neville would have killed.

- Voldy conquering the Ministry was extremely well written. It really created a feeling of Voldism (like Nazism ) in the wizarding community. All the policies of the Ministry really made it feel like Voldy was going for the so called purification of the wizarding world.

- Potterwatch was again brilliant. Againt giving the feeling like this was WWII times.

- Godric's Hollow chapter was fantastic. I could feel exactly what Harry was feeling, seing his parents' graves. And then seing the statue of the Potters, their house, and the messages of the people wishing Harry best of luck.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 27, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Aayush, you do realise you've spoiled it for me eh. All those quotes, I can just tell what the ending is. How insensitive is that?







You are impossible.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 28, 2007)

@ hitman

Just about the diadem - The cup was in Hogwarts, what better protection could the dark lord have thought. Practically, Dumbledore himself was protecting the diadem.

Dint you read the fact that it was the Dark Lord's Vanity. In vanity, did the dark lord think, that no one except him could have found the room of requirement.!!!

Potterwatch was great, and there was space for one more potterwatch, may be the epilogue would have been given in potterwatch form. 

One thing I dint like was death of Lupin and Tonks, I mean they could have survived, Harry needed to have someone who would have closely known his parents.

As for Lucius being slytherin prefect, that also answered my long curiosity as to where was he, when snape and james and co. were in hogwarts.


----------



## hitman050 (Jul 28, 2007)

^ There is still Hagrid, who knew Harry's parents reasonably well.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 28, 2007)

hitman050 said:
			
		

> ^ There is still Hagrid, who knew Harry's parents reasonably well.



Yeah but as the gamekeeper, he has duties @ school as well.

Personally I think that even if the dark lord himself wud have tried 'Accio Hagrid' He wud have failed.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 28, 2007)

Dude, that was not the funny part. The funny thing is that you cannot summon people with the Accio spell. Harry tried it in a moment of desperation.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 29, 2007)

For me its weight of hagrid vs magical might, anyway it does make you laugh, doesnt matter how you see the joke!


----------



## xbonez (Jul 29, 2007)

@hitman050


> - Hermione modified her parent's memory! And was heartless enough to say that even if they survived, there was no need to fix it, as they didn't remember they had a daughter!



she doesn't say 'if her parents survive'. hermionie says that in case she herself doens't survive, her parents won't feel bad since they don't know they have a daughter at all. whats heartless 'bout that yaar??

in case she does (as it so happens), she'll track them down and restore their memory


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 29, 2007)

^^but nothing i mentioned later abt her parents and wat she did to them. 
by the its better to ask ROWLIN HERSELF THAT WHY SHE ME SO MANY STUPID MISTAKES. 
HERE'S THE LINK WHERE U CAN ASK QUESTIONS 
*livechat.bloomsbury.com/index.php


----------



## xbonez (Jul 29, 2007)

there are a lot of things left unsaid at the end of the book, example what happens of george and his shop etc.


----------



## hitman050 (Jul 29, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> @hitman050
> 
> 
> she doesn't say 'if her parents survive'. hermionie says that in case she herself doens't survive, her parents won't feel bad since they don't know they have a daughter at all. whats heartless 'bout that yaar??
> ...



Yeh, this was my bad. Misintepreted, what she had said. Now I reread it, and it makes sense.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 31, 2007)

I can finally visit this thread now that i've completed the book. Reading this thread felt like rereading the whole book. And you're not supposed to post spoilers here! Now i realise why arya  warned me not to read this thread. Btw i voted for the first option.


----------



## shady_inc (Jul 31, 2007)

In the book,Hermione states that according to elemental transfiguration law,food cannot be created outta thin air.but even the most unskilled wizard/witch can produce *water* outta thin air with "Aguamenti" spell....STRANGE!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 31, 2007)

^^ I have a theory...
Water is essaintially H2O... Hydrogen and Oxygen is always available in air..and the chemical structure of water is not that hard..so I guess they reform water by allready available resources, whereas food's chemical structure is very complex... lots of vitamins, proteens..you know 
So food is hard to create...
   Magic is a kind of science. Even muggles can produce reform water from air..but they cant do the same for food.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 31, 2007)

^^good theory. makes sense actually 

hey guys. check out this link. JK Rowling gives further inf about harry, ron, hermionie, luna etc.


----------

